# trout striking video



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Cool video!


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

That was a really interesting video. I guess that is how they wind up swallowing baits head first is by hitting the tail and flipping them into their mouths. Outstanding perspective.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm worried about a little grass on my fly and this guy has a camera on his line??


----------

